# Do puppies normally itch when shedding?



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, my puppy has started itching a bit more than usual. I've recently had fecal test done, and she has no bugs on her, or in her. She itches, and bites mostly when she's at rest, and not for very long I'd say 15-20 seconds. 

She is about 23 weeks so almost 6 months(not sure if months are calculated based on the month, or the number of weeks) and I think she's starting to shed for the first time the big shed I keep hearing about, but I'm not 100% on that.

I also recently switched from Victor Hi-pro to Fromm LBP which I'm thinking maybe she is having a reaction to the duck?

I don't think it is very bad as she hasn't really lost any fur yet like when I've seen dogs get real itchy from fleas or something, and I'm probably just being paranoid but I'd like to see if anyone has any ideas, or similar experiences beyond go to the vet dermatologist.

Thanks! 

PS I heard fish oil can help is this true?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't noticed any itching due to shedding - but some pups may be differet. I did first think of fleas - they are easy to miss, so unless she has had a flea preventive recently, it may be to first try that. For the food - I would suggest try feeding her the old food and see if her condition improves. It also could be allergies. Fish oil and coconut oil are helpful for skin issues.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dog itched and had a food allergy. Fish oil made him sick so we just switched foods.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly always gets itchy when she's blowing coat. My other two GSDs never did. She doesn't have allergies, so my conclusion is that for some reason it feels weird, so she scratches and chews. Once she blows the coat, she's back to normal.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

When max was a pup there was some itching while shedding we added some coconut oil to his food. Since then he has been on Fromm grainfree and I have not noticed much shedding. I hope I did not just bite my tongue.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone I don't think it is fleas because I'm hypersensitive to fleas, I always get bit before the animals. Also we have had the same cats for years now, and can tell pretty quick when we have fleas. I'm going to try coconut oil.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one dog who eats his poop when I give him coconut oil... So, just a heads up. LOL! I had to switch to fish oil for him, or VERY small amounts of coconut oil as a treat occasionally. We live in a VERY dry climate, so I do have to watch their skin.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

FourIsCompany said:


> I have one dog who eats his poop when I give him coconut oil... So, just a heads up. LOL! I had to switch to fish oil for him, or VERY small amounts of coconut oil as a treat occasionally. We live in a VERY dry climate, so I do have to watch their skin.


That's interesting -I think this is the first time I owned a dog that was repelled by his own poop and rightly so.


----------

